
Ask HN: What are the best conferences to learn Software Engineering - ahussain
Is there a conference I can go to to learn about topics things that come up in the day to day work of a professional software engineer. Things like:
- clean coding principles
- testing
- debugging techniques
- working with distributed systems
- design patterns
- software architecture
======
mtmail
Look for
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_craftsmanship](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_craftsmanship),
there's a conference in April
[https://scna.softwarecraftsmanship.org/](https://scna.softwarecraftsmanship.org/)

